# Help...lathe tools!!



## Joelthemole (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesterday, I was rummaging through my dads hand tools and found a set of Buck Bros wood turning tools. Is anyone familiar with that brand? I saw them at our local hardware store for $90 a pack! Is that a good brand? Also, I took them out in the garage and realized I have no idea how to hold them on the stabilizer or basically, how to use them at all. Is there a good video or anybody that could give me a quick rundown?
Thanks, I do not need to know everything, as I will be practicing quite a bit, but just some of the basics to get me started for now.
Thanks again guys:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll let the guys who do the turning tell you more, but Buck Brothers tools don't get a very good reception by most. Seems the edges will not sharpen properly. I own a few of their hand planes and they are pretty much useless for anything except rough work.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

It depends on their age. The old Buck Brothers chisels that I have are as good as any. I don't have any of their new stuff so I can't offer an opinion.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Go to youtube and subscribe to john lucas' channel. He has a lot of very useful videos on using various tools. Also, post your turning questions in the turning forum rather than the general forum and you'll get alot more replies. Seems many of the turners here rarely venture outside of that forum.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Hopefully you will be able to make good use with your dads tools, I got started with some of my fathers tools after he passed away I enjoy my time with them... you can not put a price on that


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Joel,
If you are just getting started turning, see if you can find someone in your area that is experienced and will show you the ropes and get you started. The best thing is to see if there is a local turning club within your area. Most are happy to have new turners and will get you going. You can search the AAW site for clubs. It's much easier and much more fun to learn the right way and not have to undo bad habits. Also much safer that way.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bob Wiggins (Feb 15, 2012)

Go here:
www.woodturnersresource.com
Great folks, lots of good advice. Click on the forum and ask there. Also check out bob hamiltons YouTube (bobham5). Welcome to the turning vortex.[


----------

